# thinking about getting a snake



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i either want a nice burmese python.. or a green tree boa.. anyone know any good sites that sell them or breeders? i would want to get it small.. maybe a foot or less if possible..
i know about python care more or less cuz a friend of mine has been through a few ball pythons.. is there anything else i should know about burmese pythons that might be different?
how about green tree boas?

what r the average cost?
burmese go for $100 at the lfs.. but i dont know if they r good quality..


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

go to www.lllreptile.com 
they have a wide variety of stuff.. somes kind of pricey..but nice.
anyhow man i am selling 2 large heat rocks if you decide to get one let me know if you need them.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

A lot of people have had problems with live animals from LLL.

BTW, Burms are 18" out of the egg, so you'd be hard pressed to find one that's a foot long. If this is your first snake, I HIGHLY recommend against going with a Burm. They grow fast and they grow BIG. Our Burm is about 6 months and is already pushing 1,000g and 4' in length. Males typically reach 10-11' and females 16' however they can get larger. This IS NOT a beginners' snake. A 10' snake can kill you and should never be handled or maintained by yourself. There have been enough accidents and even deaths to warrant extreme caution. Our male Albino Burm is the biggest puppy dog you'll ever meet, but that doesn't stop pure instinct. Here are some pics of adult Burms at NERD that I took on a visit:




































Tree Boas and Pythons aren't the best idea for a beginner as well. They're maintenance is more involved than that of other species of snakes. They also shouldn't be handled much. For a beginner I recommend a Corn, Ball Python, Rat, King, Captive Bred Western Hog, or Milk. These snakes are all great, can be handled, and stay at a reasonable size.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Pet stores should not be selling snakes like Burms, Retics, and Anacondas. Potential buyers should have to take tests to be considered. That's the only way these animals should be sold.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i thought pythons r supposed to be handled all the time so they get used to u n wont bite


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

ive never heard of anyone having a problem from lll.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

jiggy said:


> i thought pythons r supposed to be handled all the time so they get used to u n wont bite
> [snapback]1157695[/snapback]​


There are many different types of Python. Some, like the Tree Pythons, are known to be agressive (though there are exceptions), sensitive, and really shouldn't be handled all that much. They aren't like your typical "pet" like a Ball Python. They're showpiece animals and much prefer to stay on their perch than be handled.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

dracofish said:


> Pet stores should not be selling snakes like Burms, Retics, and Anacondas. Potential buyers should have to take tests to be considered. That's the only way these animals should be sold.
> [snapback]1157676[/snapback]​


I agree with you 100%

Those pics are awsome draco 
any idea on how big the snake is 
that the girl and guy are with?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I totally agree with everything that is mentioned before.

Burmese and tree boa's just aren't good snakes to start with









I have started with a cornsnake and I highly recommend this specie as a beginner snake. After that you can always decide to go with an other specie of snake. My ultimate snake would be a Burmese as well, but these snakes simply get too big and I'm not ready for a Burmese, yet


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > Pet stores should not be selling snakes like Burms, Retics, and Anacondas. Potential buyers should have to take tests to be considered. That's the only way these animals should be sold.
> ...


The girl in the pic is Kara, who works for NERD and gave us the "behind the scenes" tour of all their really cool and expensive stuff in the breeding facility. The guy is my b/f. The Burm is a female that was about 18' in length.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Pet stores should not be selling snakes like Burms, Retics, and Anacondas. Potential buyers should have to take tests to be considered. That's the only way these animals should be sold.
> [snapback]1157676[/snapback]​










I think the same for Pacu's

I like to look at kingsnake
http://market.kingsnake.com/index.php?index.html


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

I completely agree with you guys. How come someone with abolutely no experience or knowledge can purchase an animal that could potentially kill them? That's just not safe.  And why would the same rule apply for pacus pamonster? sorry if it's a dumb question, they're just one of the few animals i've never researched or heard much about.


----------

